# Wich is Better Old UFC or the new UFC



## ace (Oct 5, 2002)

Which is better the old UFC or The New UFC.

I Miss the style Vs Style.
Turnaments.


----------



## Angus (Oct 5, 2002)

OLD! It's lost the original vision. Besides, the whole ground and pound BS isn't even fun to watch. The original ones were great, but the ones now all look the same to me.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 6, 2002)

I also miss the style vs. style from the old ufc. The new ufc I like the weight classes, also having it as a card fight as to tournament style. I didn't like having a alternet that had not fought and win ala. Steve Jeneium in UFC 3 or 4. To me if you can't compete and the other guy can he wins don't put some chump who couldn't make the main card the first time in, to fight as an alternet. I believe each one have good and bad ideas.
Bob :asian:


----------



## J-kid (Oct 8, 2002)

In the old ufc people from all martial arts would get in the ring to get there aszs handed to them by the gracies LOL>


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

UFC was my fav Cus Shamrock was on a misson


----------



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2002)

No doubt the new.  Better competitive fights more skillfully fighters.


----------



## ace (Oct 11, 2002)

Most Of the fighters are better.
But the old way Rocks 

From the old days 
That are still alive & kicken are

Ken, Don , Colmen, Ruas & Severn


Ken is gonna be Champ Again Soon. 
If not i will eat my words.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2002)

:flame:


----------



## ace (Oct 11, 2002)

:biggun: 
:biggun: 
:biggun: 
:biggun:


----------



## Elfan (Mar 31, 2003)

I've been watching some old and new UFC and I can hardly belive its the same thing.  The new stuf feals like WWF but with real blood, which really isn't all that cool.  Some decent fights but it gets boring.  The style vs style stuf *was* cool but that was destined to end once people realized that they would do a hell of a lot better if they adapted what they were doing specifically for the UFC.  The fighter's in the new wern't as "cool" either.  You have punk Tito and "Little Evil" who I like (gone now) and thats about it.

Any thoughts on the change since Zuffa took over?  I've heard a lot of them being less fighter friendly.


----------



## phlaw (Mar 31, 2003)

I liked the old because of the rules.

Remember when the only rules were:

1.  No Biting
2.  No eye gouging.


That was the best, the stuff stuff is crap.


----------



## Infight (Apr 3, 2003)

OLD UFC OF COURSE! phlaw said the most important thing, just to rules!
     Other great thing is that everyone was there defending his own style, now everybody pratices some groundwork, every fighter are MMA fighters and not some stylist anymore, now you dont see Karate x Sanbo, BJJ x Savate, Kung Fu x Wrestling, Sumo x Judo or things like that, thats why the old UFC rocked!
      I think this weight class suck$5#! The old way like Monster Ken vc Skinny Royce were great, no matter youre size, just the braves get into there!
      Old UFC was the best!


----------



## JDenz (Apr 3, 2003)

No Way the weight classes and rules these days are the best.  You are getting real athletes in the ring these days.  Gone are the days a purple belt in grappling or a collage wrestler can dominate.  There are no more skinny guys like Royce.  There will never be agian.  These are serious athletes training for serious fights.  I think the fights have just gotten better.  There are no more lay in the guard for twenty minute fights.  The have adapted the rules for the fan, quick standups, not much stalling.  They are only getting better and no fighters are having skills on the mic.  UFC continues to grow and improve.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 4, 2003)

Hmm I've noticed the oposite.  Now it seems like its through a few punches, go to the ground, lie there not doing much till the round (rounds? wtf) ends.


----------



## shoshiman (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phlaw _
> *I liked the old because of the rules.
> 
> Remember when the only rules were:
> ...



Don't forget - 3. No Fish hooking

:asian:


----------



## JDenz (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Hmm I've noticed the oposite.  Now it seems like its through a few punches, go to the ground, lie there not doing much till the round (rounds? wtf) ends. *



   Have you watched any of the last 5 or 6 UFC's they have all been quick standups.  The five minute rounds keep the fight from being on the ground usally more then 2-3 minute at a time without stand up compared to the 30 minute snore fests that were at the end of the old era.   If you had todays guys fighting under the old rules they could only show one fight a card.  

     About Zuffa they are alot better then Ufc when it was run by other organizations.   Zuffa is tough to deal with because they don't pay the best fighters the big cas only the fighters who bring in the most fans.  There are like two or three highly paid fighters and the rest are assed out.


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phlaw _
> *I liked the old because of the rules.
> 
> Remember when the only rules were:
> ...



Oh yeah a true fight,now there's no groin strikes...WHAT!!! No kicking on the ground...WHAT!!! No this,no that,blah,blah,blah.No  Holds Barred yeah right.I much prefer the old UFC.I prefer Vale Tudo now,it has the same rules as the original UFC. O h yeah now all the UFC guys aren't even pure martial artists they're all MMA's. MMA=no real training 6 months of boxing,one kick (roundhouse) and some grappling skills.WHATEVER!!! I much prefer the style vs. style. Just my 2cents.:boxing:


----------



## chaosomega (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *Oh yeah a true fight,now there's no groin strikes...WHAT!!! No kicking on the ground...WHAT!!! No this,no that,blah,blah,blah.No  Holds Barred yeah right.I much prefer the old UFC.I prefer Vale Tudo now,it has the same rules as the original UFC. O h yeah now all the UFC guys aren't even pure martial artists they're all MMA's. MMA=no real training 6 months of boxing,one kick (roundhouse) and some grappling skills.WHATEVER!!! I much prefer the style vs. style. Just my 2cents.*



Some very good points! You're right that most guys only use boxing, roundhouses and grappling in most mastches... This is why I plan to learn crazy unorthodox (but only stuff that works) techniques to liven up MMA type fights, WHICH I WILL COMPETE IN SOMEDAY, SOON! *coughcough*

I'd like to see the same thinking in future MMA athletes.

Oh, and I liked the old UFC better too!


----------



## JDenz (May 10, 2003)

The Japenese fighters use very unorthadox technique.  Not that it helps them very much besides for sak.  The K-1 guys are coming into Pride now and changing the striking seen a little bit.


----------



## chaosomega (May 10, 2003)

I'm actually learning some aikido and (japanese) jujutsu techniques from my japanese friend to supplement my MMA training. I've even combined some streetfighting and aikido techniques to make this crazy armbar. This is why I like crosstraining- lots of possiblilities.


----------



## ace (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaosomega _
> *I'm actually learning some aikido and (japanese) jujutsu techniques from my japanese friend to supplement my MMA training. I've even combined some streetfighting and aikido techniques to make this crazy armbar. This is why I like crosstraining- lots of possiblilities. *



Bent or Straight in the the end this is what
Happens to the arm that is cought in the Submisson.


----------



## ace (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *The Japenese fighters use very unorthadox technique.  Not that it helps them very much besides for sak.  The K-1 guys are coming into Pride now and changing the striking seen a little bit. *



Uno,Tamura & shoji all use unorthadox technique
With good sucess


----------



## JDenz (May 11, 2003)

Ya I did forget about uno Tamura and shoji usally don't win when they are doing the unorthadox stuff lol.


----------



## chaosomega (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Bent or Straight in the the end this is what
> Happens to the arm that is cought in the Submisson. *



It is a straight armbar from the mount; if my opponent grabs my right wrist with his right hand, I use a reversal from aikido that allows me to grab his wrist and press his arm across his chest. I then apply pressure to his elbow with my knee and pull up on the wrist. I combined aikido which I leanred from a friend, and a street fighting tactic I learned when it was used on me by another friend. I have yet to test it though. Could be a load of crap.


----------



## don bohrer (May 12, 2003)

Both are great, but I would like to see a (no going to the ground) grappling version. I remember early on some crazy looking dude that did a front flip axe kick but missed. You won't see wild stuff like that anymore.


----------



## JDenz (May 12, 2003)

watch a sak match or any of the guys from Takada Dojo they do drop kicks and everything they are wild.


----------

